# Lionel 1122 Switch Controller problem



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

I have several Lionel switch controllers for 1122E Lionel switches. In trying to get things working I have run into an unusual problem. In a couple of instances the controllers (with two levers for two switches) will work in both directions on one controller lever but not the other. I have checked the continuity of the wires and all is OK. I have jumped the switches at the terminals on the switch and they work fine in both directions. I have re-soldered the wire connections to the non-working side to no avail. I have sanded the metal contact points on the controller lever. I have tried jumping the connections from the center plate on the controller to the side that won't work, to no avail.
These are such simple devices it is baffling that they will not work in one direction. Any thoughts?


----------



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

*Lionel 1122 Switch Controller problem solution*

I think I have solved the problem with the switch controller. I decided to totally replace the wires that go from the controller to the switch and this fixed the problem. I had tested the electrical continuity of the original wiring and it tested OK, so this was just a trial and error fix.


----------

